

WordPress adds "Like" and "Reblog" functionality to all WordPress.com blogs - ssclafani
http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/we-all-like-to-reblog/

======
ghb
I'd rather keep Tumblr and WP.com apart.

